# Pelicans



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Stray pelicans in Heliopolis 

https://twitter.com/monznomad/status/252436937091203073/photo/1


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh I hope one of the charities picks them up and relocates them..before the local youth use them as target practise


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh I hope one of the charities picks them up and relocates them..before the local youth use them as target practise


could they have escaped from the zoo?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> could they have escaped from the zoo?




No idea but I would have thought if they had they would have gone to the river.. 

I actually thought you were going to show us a new fountain with concrete pelicans similar to the one in Shurbra that has penguins


----------

